# Seat Selection on Continental Airlines



## girasole (10 Feb 2010)

Hi, i have booked flights to the US with Continental through expedia.ie. At no stage in the booking process did it give me the option to select our seats. There are 5 of us travelling, 2 adults and 3 kids, so I obviously want to ensure we are seated together. I was expecting the seat selection to be offered during the booking process as it is with Aer Lingus. Is is possible to do this now rather than leaving it until we are checking in for the flight?


----------



## TheShark (10 Feb 2010)

girasole said:


> Hi, i have booked flights to the US with Continental through expedia.ie. At no stage in the booking process did it give me the option to select our seats. There are 5 of us travelling, 2 adults and 3 kids, so I obviously want to ensure we are seated together. I was expecting the seat selection to be offered during the booking process as it is with Aer Lingus. Is is possible to do this now rather than leaving it until we are checking in for the flight?


If you booked with expedia then your seats may have been selected by their system.Go to www.continental.com and view your booking there,and if you wish you will be able to change seats on there. Also be aware that continental release more seats, including eait row seats , 24 hrs before departure but to get one of these you will need to call them at that stage.


----------



## Bgirl (10 Feb 2010)

Go online and there is an option to look at your booking there and then you can chop and change.  Be aware though that premium seats are just bog standard seats at the front of the plane and nothing special but if you have been allocated them already I wouldn't change to any other seat as you will board first, (once Business Class have boarded), be first to be served food and drinks and once the trolleys pass you will be free to move around the cabin if you need to use toilets etc.


----------



## girasole (10 Feb 2010)

Thanks theShark, I found them. Bgirl, thanks for the info, we were allocated premium seats on one leg of the trip.


----------



## PyritePete (10 Feb 2010)

girasole said:


> Hi, i have booked flights to the US with Continental through expedia.ie. At no stage in the booking process did it give me the option to select our seats. There are 5 of us travelling, 2 adults and 3 kids, so I obviously want to ensure we are seated together. I was expecting the seat selection to be offered during the booking process as it is with Aer Lingus. Is is possible to do this now rather than leaving it until we are checking in for the flight?


 
Was it much cheaper thru Expedia than on Continental's website ? I am looking at going to Newark with Continental in a few weeks (not booked yet)


----------



## girasole (10 Feb 2010)

Yes. I can't remember the exact amount but I think it was around a couple of hundred euros less going through expedia. That was on return flights for five of us Dublin - Orlando via Newark.


----------



## Bgirl (10 Feb 2010)

Ebookers were cheaper than expedia for us.  Orlando via Newark here too.  Ebookers have a sale on now too with no booking charges.


----------



## Bgirl (10 Feb 2010)

Oh yes you can also check www.seatguru.com to see what type of seat and facilities are on the plane you have booked.


----------



## girasole (10 Feb 2010)

Thanks for that link Bgirl. Prices must vary quite a bit between the different websites. We checked Ebookers too but Expedia were cheaper for our dates. Unfortunately they went up by 100 euros while I was looking at them , otherwise I would have got an even better price.

I was also wondering if we have left ourselves enough time to change planes on the return leg. The layover in Newark is 1 hour 46 mins. Assuming we land in Newark on time will that be enough time to pick up the bags etc.? I really hope it is because I think the Continental flight to Dublin that we are supposed to be on is the last one of the day so if we miss it I expect we'll have to spend the night on airport chairs .


----------



## Bgirl (10 Feb 2010)

We have a 1 hour 46 layover too and tbh you will have checked through your luggage to Dublin so no messing with that and Continental planes all take off and land from teh same gate area in Newark so unless there is a major delay you should be fine.


----------



## girasole (10 Feb 2010)

That's reassuring Bgirl, thanks. One last thing, do we go through immigration in Dublin or in Newark on the way out? I've heard conflicting reports about this.


----------



## Bgirl (10 Feb 2010)

We are travelling in OCtober and I have been told that more than likely due to the new terminal abeing open we will def clear in Dublin - have been told that Newark is a doddle to clear in so either way it will be fine.  Just think when you get off the plane in MCO you 'll just have to walkl through after baggage collection and off you go - no delays.


----------



## girasole (10 Feb 2010)

We are travelling October too, maybe we're on the same flight! Thanks for all the useful comments. It's our first time to Florida and I can't wait.


----------



## PyritePete (10 Feb 2010)

girasole said:


> Yes. I can't remember the exact amount but I think it was around a couple of hundred euros less going through expedia. That was on return flights for five of us Dublin - Orlando via Newark.


 
thanks Girasole & bgirl. I will check this out. I have used seatguru a number of times I find it useful to squeeze whatever advantage of a better seat I can


----------



## redchariot (10 Feb 2010)

I booked a flight through lastminute.com with Continental but their website (Continental's that is) is not allowing me to choose seats


----------



## Bgirl (10 Feb 2010)

Have you a continental reference - mine is a 6 letter code so would presume this is the method they use. If you then go on www.continental.com there is a box headed "Change or view reservations" and if you use your code and surname you should be able to view your seats. Scroll down the page you'll see the passengers names and it's there you can see the seats allocated.


----------



## Rebel2008 (10 Feb 2010)

Hi Bgirl and girasole, I'm flying from Shannon to Ottawa via Newark with Continental in August with a 2 hour stopover and I emailed Continental to see what the story is with the bags, if they'll go direct to Ottawa or will we have to collect them. I got a reply saying that they'll be checked right through from Shannon to Ottawa but we'll have to collect them in Newark and go through security with them and then give them to a Continental rep. So maybe ye'd wanna contact them to make sure that ye don't have to collect yer bags.
Rebel


----------



## Eblana (10 Feb 2010)

Hi folks we flew to and from Florida with Continental last year.  You do have to pick up your bags and take them through to a Continental rep but they have it down to a fine art.  You walk up and your bags are waiting and the rep is waiting beside them.  Our plane from Florida to Newark was delayed and the stewards on the plane had us all lined up ready to disembark based on the departure time of our connecting flights also sent 'golf carts' out to our arrival gate to take anyone who wasn't able for the dash to their plane - excellent service, can't fault them


----------



## Rebel2008 (10 Feb 2010)

That's great Eblana, I was a bit worried that the 2 hours wouldn't be enough but that's reassuring anyway.


----------



## Bgirl (10 Feb 2010)

Thanks for that Rebel but I have already covered that - the conveyor is only a couple of feet away from where you claim the luggage so on our outward we will only have 2 cases for us all but will have 5 on the way back  and they go straight through to DUblin.


----------



## Rebel2008 (10 Feb 2010)

Hey Bgirl, that's handy so for ye that they will go straight to Dublin on the way back. We're coming home from Newark anyway as we're spending some time in NY too. Have a great holiday and happy shopping


----------



## usual (17 Feb 2010)

Hi all,Am flying with Continental on Fri morning and have tried on their website to select seat to no avail..The site says that my seat will be allocated on check in...As I have a long journey to Shannon I was hoping to check in online,,,,so is it just a matter of taking what you get at that stage??? Thank you...


----------



## TheShark (17 Feb 2010)

usual said:


> Hi all,Am flying with Continental on Fri morning and have tried on their website to select seat to no avail..The site says that my seat will be allocated on check in...As I have a long journey to Shannon I was hoping to check in online,,,,so is it just a matter of taking what you get at that stage??? Thank you...



call continental first thing tomorrow (Thurs) morning. They release extra seats and exit rows the day before flight and they will allocate your seats over the phone.
Ask if row 8 d, e and f are available - very good seats!


----------



## usual (17 Feb 2010)

Thank you very much,,,Will do that..Wont need d,e and f...Am only little,,,so one will do...Do you think aisle or window better for long flight????Your reply much appreciated...


----------



## TheShark (17 Feb 2010)

usual said:


> Thank you very much,,,Will do that..Wont need d,e and f...Am only little,,,so one will do...Do you think aisle or window better for long flight????Your reply much appreciated...


Personally I prefer an aisle , can get up and move about without disturbing those beside me , but everyone has their own preference.


----------



## usual (18 Feb 2010)

Thank you Shark,,,,All sorted this morning,,,Most seats gone ,but got a good aisle seat,,,Very grateful for the help......


----------



## TheShark (18 Feb 2010)

usual said:


> Thank you Shark,,,,All sorted this morning,,,Most seats gone ,but got a good aisle seat,,,Very grateful for the help......


Glad you got sorted , have a nice trip.


----------

